# Nenox Question



## cmatic84 (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience using both the nenox g-type and S1? If so, did you notice any big difference in performance from the steel? I have a S1 gyuto that I am very happy with and use almost everyday at work.I've never used a g-type. I'm thinking about getting a nenox sujihiki and just wanted some opinions on the s1 vs the g-type and if it is really worth the extra money. Thanks.


----------



## riverie (Mar 25, 2011)

I have s1 and g type, and yes.... they're different. s1 has a harder steel and hold the edge much longer than g type. if you really want to jump to nenox's bandwagon, get the s1, I really like it


----------



## Gator (Mar 25, 2011)

cmatic84 said:


> Does anyone have any experience using both the nenox g-type and S1?


I do with S1, not G though. I wasn't happy at all. Partly my fault, I had very high expectations based on their reputation and "honyaki" designation. Honyaki apparently just refers to high quality make of the knife, not forging style, and it's misleading, at least to me it was. 
Details - Nenohi Nenox S1 honyaki gyuto review.

I guess Suji would be ok, as most of the sujis are in 60-61HRC range anyway, you'd have to search pretty hard to find suji above 61hrc. 
For the gyuto, S1 performed about the same as VG-10 steel, a little worse in fact. After I published review, there was a longish debate, but consensus was I was wrong to expect Aritsugu A-Type or Watanabe Honyaki gyuto levels of performance form the Nenox S1.

Some people love it, others not so much... IMHO not worth the price.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Gator, good to see you.

I too think that the Honyaki thing is misleading.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 25, 2011)

I have never used a nenox, but in the year that I have been lurking on forums I have never found one person to consider the Nenox knives and absolute outstanding purchase. There always seems to be a little buyers remorse.


----------



## so_sleepy (Mar 26, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> I have never used a nenox, but in the year that I have been lurking on forums I have never found one person to consider the Nenox knives and absolute outstanding purchase. There always seems to be a little buyers remorse.


 
There are a couple of Nenox advocates including Chef Niloc. You always see his red bone handled suji in his knife belt. They are excellent stainless knives. 
The only question would be value. I got mine five or six years ago when you could still get a 240mm gyuto for less than $250. I wouldn't pay today's prices. The only stainless knife I like better is the Hattori FH which happens to be a better value as well.


----------



## Gator (Mar 26, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I too think that the Honyaki thing is misleading.


Thanks, good to be here.
I wouldn't wanna single out Nenox, few others do it too. Not that I like it form any of them though.


----------



## AMP01 (Mar 27, 2011)

While I have never handled a Nenox, I do have a Hattori FH 270 gyuto that brings a smile to my face every time I pick it up. The other day I sliced some green apple for a tasting menu and I thought to my self, what a wonderful tool to make food look and taste better.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Mattias504 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am a Nenox addict. I know they have gone up in price but there is something about them that I just love. I've got 3 so far and see myself going for a western deba next. 

They aren't the best knives available and most would consider them not worth the money. But I can say that if you don't go into it thinking you're gonna get a knife that has the best edge retention ever, you will probably be pretty happy. 
They are thin and durable. Great knives for pro cooks.


----------



## cmatic84 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I do own a S1 gyuto which i am quite fond of and use almost everyday at work, although it is not the best knife or even the best gyuto I own, I'd say it is up there as far as being one of my favorites. I just wanted to see what everyone else thought and how it compared to the g-type.


----------



## Mattias504 (Mar 30, 2011)

Heard that. I guess what I tried to say is that there must be a big difference between the two. I had a Hattori suji that dimmed in comparison to my nenox. Great knife but just not as good. I picture the g type to be similar to the Hattori so I base my judgement off of that. Could be wrong though.


----------



## deanb (Mar 30, 2011)

A couple days ago I saw Michael Symon using an S1 gyuto on Iron Chef America. I have a 270 mm S1 gyuto. It takes a very good edge but I haven't used it enough to know how long the edge will last.


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2011)

deanb said:


> It takes a very good edge but I haven't used it enough to know how long the edge will last.


Little less than VG-10, in my experience.


----------



## deanb (Mar 30, 2011)

VG-10 isn't bad but for the price of a Nenox?


----------



## Gator (Mar 31, 2011)

deanb said:


> VG-10 isn't bad but for the price of a Nenox?


My problem exactly... Besides, as I understood from earlier threads on KF, Nenox is Vg-1.


----------



## mikemac (Mar 31, 2011)

Nenohi / Nenox is the best....at keeping a secret!

The hushed rumors _were_ that the S-type and SD were VG1, but the new-ish rumors,starting about two (?) years ago, is that they switched to VG10. Either way, they supposedly do something special with and to it. 

I haven't won the lottery yet, so I don't have one. My summation of maybe 10 years of comments on the forums is that most people who have them know they are expensive, and that less costly knives may even cut better, or take a keener, sharper more robust edge....and wouldn't give them up.


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 31, 2011)

I think the nenox is a statement knife. It has a unique shape, super cool profile, super nice fit and finish, and looks different from most Japanese western handle knives out there. It is for those who may not need to have the sharpest knife, but a different status type knife. It is up to the person's preference. Most people would say that the knife just looks cool. Also most cooks out there are not sharpening their knives and looking at the edge under a 10X loupe. To them, it is just a tool, that gets their job done.

Anyway, I have a nenox and had the hattori FH both in 240mm. Although I cannot definitively say which steel last longer, the VG10 or the mystery steel, I do know that when I sharpen them both together, the Nenox steel felt harder, and definitely different than the hattori VG10. I don't profess to say that it is a scientific sharpening test, but that was how it felt.


----------



## mikemac (Mar 31, 2011)

....and the description of the FH makes it sound like that VG10 is made different/harder than Hattori HD....and the even more vague rumor that Mr. Hattori makes the S-series blades for Nenox.


----------



## deanb (Mar 31, 2011)

I have both the S1 and the Hattori FH and both are 270 mm. I've used the FH a lot more than the S1 and I'm very pleased with the FH. Other than the handles they look pretty similar but you pay a lot for that S1 handle.


----------

